# Need some help with Kindle book transfer



## Inactiver user19912 (Dec 22, 2015)

Howdy, all. I recently purchased a Kindle Fire and am having a bit of trouble. I have the Kindle for Mac app on my computer and, like many of y'all, have quite a few books from Monergism's website downloaded.

I'd like some help to transfer those books to my Kindle. The Kindle synched with my Amazon purchases so all I'm trying to do is get the non-Amazon content onto my Kindle. After doing some searches on the internet I've gotten some instructions but I'd rather hear from someone who may have done this before. 

When I connect my Kindle to my laptop via the USB cable my laptop doesn't recognize the device. I found some alternate instructions but they're a bit confusing. Any help y'all could provide would be greatly appreciated. 

Blessings,
George


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2015)

I used to be able to side load from my computer, but after an Amazon software 'upgrade', I ran into the same problem. 

Are the books pdfs? Email them to your kindle account.

====
Found this 

https://support.humblebundle.com/hc...ng-Your-Books-To-Your-Kindle-Or-Kindle-Reader

Mac - Kindle Fire 2nd Generation and Kindle Fire HD

Mac users with a Kindle Fire 2nd Generation or Kindle Fire HD will first need to install the free Android File Transfer app to complete USB transfers. Go to File Transfer App using your computer’s Web browser and follow the onscreen instructions to download and install the app.

1 Save the MOBI file to a convenient location on your computer, such as the desktop.
2 Attach your device to your computer using a micro-USB cable. One should’ve been included with your Kindle Fire.
3 Use Finder to navigate to the Applications folder and double-click the File Transfer App. Your Mac opens the device’s file system, as shown below:

...

4 Find the MOBI file you saved in step 1, then drag-and-drop it into the device’s Books folder.
5 Wait for the file to transfer and safely eject the device from your computer.
6 The ebook should appear on the device’s carousel screen. If not, tap Docs on the top menu, then tap Device: the ebook should appear there, as well.

Never tried it, don't have a Mac, and no warranties.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 22, 2015)

I had this problem a few years ago. I do not remember at all how to do recognize it on the computer. I looked it up, tried something and it worked. I say just look around.
As for books, once it is recognized when you open it, go to books and then drop the file in from the computer.
Alternatively, go to amazon and download the ES file explorer and you can download things directly and store them in there.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 22, 2015)

Evidently you need to download or update the USB drivers on the computer. That is all I am seeing aside from restarting your kindle.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Dec 22, 2015)

I would imagine that this method would work. I email my kindle account with the .mobi files attached and they appear in my amazon/kindle manager. From there I just simply send them to my kindle device. It also works with .pdf files. I haven't attached my kindle to my pc for years, except to charge it. Hopefully that works for you.


----------



## Nebrexan (Dec 22, 2015)

I have done what AndrewOfCymru describes dozens of times. Your Kindle has its own e-mail address. It will be about halfway down this page under "Send-to-Kindle E-Mail Settings." Create an e-mail addressed to your Kindle and attach the .mobi files to it with a blank subject. In a few minutes you'll be able to sync your Kindle and see the files.

You can transfer PDF files the same way but they're not always very readable. If the PDF contains mostly plain text, enter a subject of CONVERT and that should help.


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for all of the insights, y'all. I've been providentially hindered from trying them but I'll keep you in the loop if I need help, like if the Kindle blows up from my poor attempts to enter the 21st century!


----------



## PaulCLawton (Dec 24, 2015)

Note there is a difference between the Kindle app for Mac/PC and the "Send to Kindle" app, which works perfectly for PC anyway. Here is a link to the Mac version:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/sendtokindle/mac


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2015)

Calibre is a great program to convert books to different formats: http://calibre-ebook.com/download

I assume the books you bought from Monergism are ePub. Calibre can convert them to Kindle format (mobi).

I don't use Macs much but when I plug any Kindle into my computer I can browse the device to the Documents folder and drag files into it which will then be readable.

I haven't used Calibre much to put stuff on devices but it might let you put things on to your Kindle as well.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 24, 2015)

PaulCLawton said:


> Note there is a difference between the Kindle app for Mac/PC and the "Send to Kindle" app, which works perfectly for PC anyway



It work just fine on a Mac also. I always use "Send to Kindle" to install ebooks on my LG Android tablet, and my Kindle Fire. Amazon converts your files to '*.azw' and gives you the option of which device to download to -- or to both at the same time.

When you do it this way the two devices communicate with each other and give you the option of starting where you left off reading on one tablet so you can continue reading on the other.

I also use Calbrie to get my files ready for the "Send to Kindle" app.


----------

